# What touring Guides do you recommend?



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

As we are planning to go into mainland Europe next year, what guide books would you say are most importand and which ones are only a good idea?

This is for touring France, Spain, Italy and Portugal for example.

I have looked at Aires of France, The ACSI camping Card, French Passion, and also the Go Motorhoming guide all from Vicarious. That adds up to a fair few dollars so which could we leave out and which would we be lost without.

I do have a laptop, but I think access to the Internet will be spasmodic.

As always, your wealth of experience and advice would be gratefully received. :? :? :?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If your going to use campsites then the obvious answer would be the two volume Caravan Europe Guides from the Caravan Club. However the sites are not graded and members reports can leave a lot to be desired at times. 

We prefer the Dutch ANWB Campinggids, also 2 volumes. The sites are very accuratly graded in our opinion and the rubbish sites do not even get a look in. These volumes are in Dutch but very easy to understand.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

We went to France with the van for the first time in May. Would recommend the ACSI book if you are going outside peak season. I've read good reports about the accompanying ACSI dvd also. We spent £21 on French Passion book but never used it. The Go Motorhoming Guide is well worth buying for all the Continental Touring info it gives.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bord Atlas & also Camperstop are worth getting. Are you planning to use campsites, or Aires, or a mixture of both 
Unfortunately no one book gives all the info that you need 8O . 
Do you have enough room in your van for a small library :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget the MHF offline database (ask nuke ....) 

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

The best guide is the one you prefer 8O 

This might seem a bit strange at the start, but one guide will suit some folk and another is indespensible to the next. We much prefer the CC Volumes and the Michelin guide. I find the ASCI sites mostly too commercial for us. We tend not to use Aires, but the Aires book is a good standby just in case. France Passion is not for us (although we do visit the vineyards for other purposes    )

Could I suggest you get what you think will suit, then judge it on experience? Good excuse to try another holiday so you can try out the next guide. As **** said, no one book covers it all.

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The ACSI dvd is good.



> Don't forget the MHF offline database (ask nuke ....) Smile


Nuke- tell us about the mhf offline database please?


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

Check out the "Lonely Planet" or "The Rough Guide to"...... where-ever you are or where you intend going.

Out of season as earlier mentioned the ACSI Camping Card is the way to go. The CD is also good value as you do not need internet connection to access the info. Both book and CD cover the areas you are interested in.


Happy travelling

David


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions.

SO, 
Aires of France Good
ACSI Good out of season - does that mean not so good in season?
French Passion -Not Really


The Dutch one looks good and I take your word that it's easy to understand. Their website, being in Dutch, is not... :? 

Perhaps Nuke can direct me to the MHF off line databse and campstop as I can't find anything so far on MHF and nor on Outdoorbits.

Any others?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am unaware of any more from nuke since this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467547.html#467547

Dave
Edit - however, if you read my account of the prototype, worryingly nukelet2 is a very big bump at the mo'!


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

colonel said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions.
> 
> SO,
> Aires of France Good
> ...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol as Dave says, things are a tad hectic here atm with only 4+ weeks to run until nukelet2 arrives on the scene. It is high on my list as i have already invested considerable time and money into its development so it isn't going to fade away, but its having to take a breather atm


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just announced by vicarious books.

All The Aires Spain and Portugal 
Available 13th January Only motorhomes are allowed to use these aires. 

Price £11.99 

Available from 13th January 2009 or earlier if you are at the Shepton show.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have several databases - all free- on our Tom Tom 700 and find these so useful. 

When on the road we can always ask Fanny Liz to guide us to the nearest and, when using it to plan a stop the night before, we can always find somewhere close to our projected route. Most of the sites tie up with either the Aire de Service Camping Cars book, or with the CC 1 and 2 or with France Passion. In UK we have the CC and the C&CC sites on TT and they can be checked out if necessary with the club site guides.

I would recommend downloading POIs for campsites onto your satnav. Many are free on this site ( Downloads section) or Google for them. We have got some site guides on the laptop but it takes time when on the road and is not handy as we look for the site.

G


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you use sites then the ASCI dvd is by far the best buy as it contains 8600 sites and brief details of everyone.
They do not all take the ASCI card so it can be used throughout the year.
It's also very easy to see where the sites are in relation to where you are or wish to go.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have found the Alan Rodgers guide to be quite good, and also the caravan club book as prev suggested............for anyone going in the winter both clearly mark sites open all year round.

The Caravan Club book can be purchased at some CC sites here in the UK too if you wish to save on postage.


----------

